# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.22.00 Lots of general software improvements

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.22.00*   ..........We have made lots of general software  improvements.  ..........New *MTK* models in the list:  .............*♦ Alcatel 5045A (MT6735) ...........♦ Alcatel 5045D (MT6735) ...........♦ Avea inTouch 3 (MT6572) ...........♦ BMobile Ax705 (MT6580) ...........♦ Lanix X250 (MT6580) ...........♦ LANIX Ilium L820 (MT6582) ...........♦ Own One (MT6735) ...........♦ Philips S358 (MT6580) ...........♦ Verykool Spark Lte Sl5011 (MT6735) ...........♦ ZTE A110 (MT6735M) ...........♦ ZTE B816 Boost Indy (MT6572)*   ..........Update your Sigma card to the latest firmware version.  ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## ابو تاج

شكرااا

----------

